# Pictus Catfish



## mason_l (Feb 17, 2006)

I have recently purchased 2 Pictus Catfish to add in with my community tank. The catfish usually stay to one side of the tank either underneath a log or in the shadow of the log. The catfish that stays underneath the log is fairly skinny but the one that stays in the shadow is REALLY FAT. He/She is very protective of the area that he/she stays in. My question is can you tell whether he is a she or if she is a he and why is he/she so FAT?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sexing pictus's i don't believe are possible, if it is very difficult. As they have never bred in aquariums, all i believe are wild collected. Fat, may be bloat related but if it's just after they eat, that happens.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pictus are solitary. I had 2 as well and one died. The bigger or healtheir one would bully the skinny one and stress it out till it died and thats why the skinnier one will not eat then die. Pictus should be kept seperatly. I had my 2 in a 180 gal tank with pleanty of hiding so my situation wasnt enough space or hiding.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank were they in?


----------

